# Horse dragging hind feet...please help :(



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I've noticed a few weeks ago that Luca drags his hind feet in the paddock. He didn't do it when being ridden. But today, when I rode him, I noticed that his trot didn't feel as smooth as it normally does. I called my dad and he watched me and Luca trot and said that he drags his hind feet, causing him to take bigger strides. Now I'm all worried....he doesn't do it as bad when I walk him under saddle, but he still does it. He almost doesn't do it at all when he trots on the paddock by himself but I haven't really watched him trot randomly that much though...

But what can it be? Is he just lazy?? He's normally quite a lazy boy, takes a doze whenever he has time, even when I'm tacking him up. I sped up his trot when I was riding him, and it seemed a bit smoother and more normal. 

I'm confused!!! :-( We don't really have a vet right now, but we have the number of one that we've never "tried" before but my dad says we can only call him if there's a real emergency :evil: No equine physio's close by :? Agh....
Any suggestions? Should I try trotting poles or some kind of stretches? 

Thank you for your time,
~Dreamcatcher5 (and Luca)


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My Arab suffered an injured vertebra more than 20 years ago and has seen chiropractors ever since.

Whenever he starts dragging his back toes, I know I need to call the chiropractor.

Unless you are seeing other issues that together, might mean he has some sort of neurological problem, dragging his back toes most likely means he's in discomfort somewhere in his skeletal system and needs some help


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Status of the feet?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Horse could have pinched nerve, broken hip, neck problems? Or some sort of disease.

Main thing is, until you find out what is going on? Stay off of him and let him rest, especially if you have no intention of getting vet out.

Depending on what is wrong? He could go down and severely injure himself to point of PTS is only option, or fall on you and you will be viewing life as a quad.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Horses do need to see a vet from time to time aside from it being an emergency. I am sorry your dad does not understand this. Your horse needs an evaluation from a vet.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

watch him in the pature, if he trots w/o dragging his feet, he could have back or joint problem, causing weight bearing to bring out the toe dragging issue.
I had used to have a lazy horse, dragged his toes, stumbled would even limp on the way out when riding, but when turned back towards home, that limp was gone , and he was high steppin it back to the corral..


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

About the state of the feet: Luca's hooves are all in great condition. 
We do see a vet once a year for shots and teeth, and in fact, the vet is supposed to come over any week now, so I'd better urge my dad on to call him ASAP. 

One reason to why he might be dragging his back feet is that he's bored, because I mostly ride in the same paddock. I'm taking him to a different one today and I'll see if he drags them there. If he does....VET TIME, and no riding till he gets diagnosed. 
I'm freaking out...he's my first horse and my everything...he's come so far...we both have. :-(


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

It could be something medical, but it COULD be because he's being lazy, doesn't want to work. I have an old lesson pony that would rather drag her feet and stumble along lazily if she doesn't have a competent rider on her back willing to push her forward.
But I strongly encourage you to get the vet out BEFORE riding her again. Horses are good at hiding pain and seeming just a little 'off' even if something big is wrong.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Dreamcatcher5 said:


> *One reason to why he might be dragging his back feet is that he's bored,* because I mostly ride in the same paddock. I'm taking him to a different one today and I'll see if he drags them there. If he does....VET TIME, and no riding till he gets diagnosed.
> I'm freaking out...he's my first horse and my everything...he's come so far...we both have. :-(


What?

Dragging feet affects the wear on their feet. A horse is most happy when in balance as they are least likely to trip. I doubt that this is boredom. I think you need the vet out.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Should I try to lunge him for a tiny bit to see whether he drags his feet then or not. He loves lunging and is always very active and alert. I'm so worried....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

A phonecall is free. Describe the situation to your vet over the phone to get some advice.

That's what I would do other than get them out there asap.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

No. Call the vet, like Sky said- describe the situation and get their advice. I, personally, would just let the horse hang out. Watch how he moves in the paddock, but don't make him work. Especially good, respectful horses who will do what you ask even if they're uncomfortable.
Talk to the vet, get your horse checked out.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I'll watch him on the paddock when I get home and if he drags his feet then, I'll convince my dad to let me call the vet.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Well....when I got home I watched him walk over to me and he wasn't really dragging his feet, he was walking normally...sort of. Just every two or three steps the very tip of his back hooves would lightly skim the ground. Is that normal? I might be freaking out too much to remember what's normal or not. :?
And when we started driving to school (I'm 13 btw :happydance Luca trotted along the fence. I watched him closely but the fence was kinda in the way. But I did see his hooves. He trotted normally enough, every 5 or so steps one of the tips of his hind feet would minimally skim the ground but it was never the same one. So.....normal or not??? 

It's also raining and storming right now so at least I won't be tempted to ride him :lol:


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

If its very slight he could just move that way. are his toes worn round on his back feet? If that was the case I would be concerned.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

all his feet are completely fine. Phew.....
I'll still be wary, though.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I'd be looking for a good veterinary chiro or other bodyworker. IMO it's definitely physical. Horses don't do this out of 'laziness' or 'boredom'. No, don't lunge him or work him, unless it's in front of the vet/chiro to show them what's going on.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Dreamcatcher5 said:


> all his feet are completely fine. Phew.....
> I'll still be wary, though.


So that tells you it's a new thing. Because the feet aren't worn.

You still need the vet out IMOP.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

My neighbor's horse drags her back feet and her hooves are kind of rounded off in the front. But she has no health problems and her hooves are not long, she's just very lazy.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

WesternRider88 said:


> My neighbor's horse drags her back feet and her hooves are kind of rounded off in the front. But she has no health problems and her hooves are not long, she's just very lazy.


I would imagine there is a hock, stifle or other hind end problem.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, vet or chiro or some sort of therapist I would think. Mitchell does that now and again, though he trips(very rarely) but that is only in the paddocks that the cows have been in, so they are quite pitted and uneven. Even so, when he does start doing that, it's chiro time for him, that's how I know. (That and he bucks if it's really bad and I haven't noticed)


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Hmm...the woman who has the vet's number is gonna come over in the weekend and we'll make a vet appointment then. I watched Luca trot in the paddock again and he seemed pretty normal, just like any other horse. Also, when he was walking, he wouldn't really drag his feet. This horse is a real mystery to me :? Oh, Luca....
Here's and illustration of what he does when he walks.
I know, not a very good drawing, but click to enlarge :?

His feet never touch the ground for very long if they do "drag".


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

UPDATE: I went over to the horses and Luca was mooching around in the back of the paddock under the tree, so I just patted Syd instead. Luca immediately strode purposefully over, glaring at me. His walk was fluent, normal and NO DRAGGING AT ALL! So....maybe there's nothing wrong with him after all. I'll be keeping a close eye on him though and when the vet comes, I'll ride him around a bit for him to see whether he goes normally. If the weather gets better, I'm probably going to ride him for a tiny bit just to see whether he's back to normal...ugh...I hate this weather.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Dreamcatcher5 said:


> I'll be keeping a close eye on him though and when the vet comes, I'll ride him around a bit for him to see whether he goes normally. If the weather gets better, I'm probably going to ride him for a tiny bit just to see whether he's back to normal...


Why would you ride him if he could possibly have something wrong with his hind end? Evaluate without a rider first.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Okay, I'll just do some groundwork instead...to see whether he still drags his feet. If he doesn't...could I then ride him a little bit??? I don't want to risk it...but he gets REALLY grouchy when he doesn't get exercised almost every day. So....is in hand work and free jumping fine? (only if he seems capable to do so) 
Ahh........I'm just so worried about Luca... He doesn't seem in pain and he's his usual self...rfkgjenfkrtrhhhtrkg I'm worried :-(


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

A video would be awesome. My gelding drags his rear hooves at a walk when he's in hand or in the pasture. He's just lazy. When saddled he doesn't drag at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I wouldn't be doing any jumping with him, free or otherwise, unless you've established what the problem is/was.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

My iPad doesnt let me upload videos :evil:
The weather is a bit better today to I'll walk and trot him in hand to see whether he drags his feet or not. I will update you guys when I find out


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

loosie said:


> I would imagine there is a hock, stifle or other hind end problem.


Actually this horse doesn't have any problems. She's just lazy.  The only time she drags her feet is when she is walking around in her corral but if she is trotting she never does. If you are riding or lunging her at a walk she doesn't drag her feet either.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

WesternRider88 said:


> Actually this horse doesn't have any problems. She's just lazy.  The only time she drags her feet is when she is walking around in her corral but if she is trotting she never does. If you are riding or lunging her at a walk she doesn't drag her feet either.


Which makes sense since there is wear on the hooves to correlate that theory.

The OPs horse does not have wear.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Ok, here's an update I'm pretty happy about:
I did a nice groundwork session, and at first he was all lazy but he didn't really drag his hooves, he just moved the back ones like he was about to drag them, only that they were the tiniest bit off the ground. I trotted him in hand along the long part of the paddock and he perked right up with with happiness, since I havent exercised him for a few days. No dragging at all, nice, normal happy-horse trot! WHAT A RELIEF!  And he slowed to a walk, he walked perfectly. 
Ahh......*gives sigh of relief* he was probably just a bit lazy or uncooperative that day. Believe me, he does have his "grumpy not-wanna-work" days :lol:
My mind has almost been laid to rest....almost. I'll keep watching him. I have that little "jump" (two car tyres with a long sheet of white old fabric in between) on the paddock and went to clean it up, amd Luca just walked over to me, started trotting amd went right over the jump! :lol: he free jumped by himself! Oh....I love this horse.....so much! :hug:


----------



## BevJacobsEquineMassage (Mar 4, 2013)

*It Could be the Biceps Femoris*

It would be wonderful if you could find someone in your area that does Stress Point Therapy, Structural Integration. If not, look at an equine anatomy book and find the biceps femoris. In my practice, I find that horses that scuff with the hind feet are usually very tight in that muscle, which connects to both the stifle and hock. You can start by thoroughly grooming with a curry and see if there is any relief. You want the muscle to freely move from side to side.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Wow, thanks for that advice! I'll definitely find that muscle and "groom" it, let's see if this will help  
No dragging today, and I'm not gonna see Luca for today and tomorrow morning, so I'll only be able to groom him tomorrow...
But yeah, thanks a LOT for that advice!!!


----------



## BevJacobsEquineMassage (Mar 4, 2013)

*Biceps Femoris, continued*

Keep in touch. Let me know how it goes. I'll see what else I can think of that might help.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Well...today I did a bit of groundwork after giving him a thorough grooming (also following your advice) and he was as sweet as can be. We just practised some yielding and trotting and stuff like that, no riding though. I'm happy so far.


----------



## BevJacobsEquineMassage (Mar 4, 2013)

That sounds good. You can even rock the hamstrings back and forth and keep him loose that way. It's amazing how many lamenesses can be solved with just releasing tight muscles.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Luca is now 100% fine!!
No dragging at all, I'm riding him again after a little bit of resting, grooming and stretching. Thank you BevJacobsEquineMassage for your excellent advice! It REALLY helped!


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been silently worrying about this thread since I first read it. A horse at our barn was having this, along with laying down alot, and he had to be put to sleep =/ they said there was a parasite that was 'eating his brain' that he got from a possum or a raccoon.


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

Me too Kotori. Around here if a horse starts dragging its hind feet everyone gets sweating. And the culprit is only whispered of. 
So good to hear your guy is good and happy!


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

Me too Kotori. Around here if a horse starts dragging its hind feet everyone gets sweating. And the culprit is only whispered of. 
So good to hear your guy is good and happy!


----------



## BevJacobsEquineMassage (Mar 4, 2013)

*Not always tragic!*

While many hind end issues can be catastrophic, in my practice I find so many lamenesses and problems are caused by tight muscles. The muscles that attach to the hock and stifle will not function when they are tight and in spasm and can make the horse look very bad. I go to many 3 day events. I see a lot of lame horses on Thursday, but by Friday, the ones who just needed to have some body work, are moving well.


----------

